# Brinkmann Smoke'N Grill HELP!!!!!



## kevin bradford (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, I am new to smoking and decided to get a Brinkmann Smoke'N Grill mainly because I am on a budget and needed to get something cheap (not to mention I just really don't know what is good), and now I am having trouble.  I cured the smoker like the manual says.  I did use Matchlight charcoal but I started it in a chimney starter before putting it in the pan so it wouldn't ruin the meat.  The first few times the BBQ turned out pretty good, now I am having trouble maintaining a consistently good temperature.  I drilled some airholes in the charcoal pan, and even put a grate in it to put the charcoal on to give it some room to breathe and the temp still stays low.  When I try to add coals to bring the temp up then it gets too hot.  What can I do?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 26, 2011)

First things first you need to get a reliable thermometer. Don't go by  the one that is installed on the unit as they are usually way off. Especially the ones that say stuff like Low, BBQ, High or whatever. You need to know what the actual temp is before you can put out consistent BBQ.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2011)

Ross is right, that's a good place to start. Also you have to control the temp with the intake vent. Close it, temp goes down. Open it, temp goes up.


----------



## kevin bradford (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I did forget to add that I did replace that cheap thermometer with one that actually does tell the temp.  Sorry about that.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 26, 2011)

Just my 2 cents but i would stay away from matchlight charcoal.. Sounds like these guys got you on the right track. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## kevin bradford (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks.  Just one more question, what type/brand smoker would you'll recommend for a newbie looking to upgrade?


----------



## porked (Mar 26, 2011)

Kevin Bradford said:


> Thanks.  Just one more question, what type/brand smoker would you'll recommend for a newbie looking to upgrade?


I would keep the one you have and learn how to use it. Just sayin...


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 22, 2011)

Kevin Bradford said:


> OK, I am new to smoking and decided to get a Brinkmann Smoke'N Grill mainly because I am on a budget and needed to get something cheap (not to mention I just really don't know what is good), and now I am having trouble.  I cured the smoker like the manual says.  I did use Matchlight charcoal but I started it in a chimney starter before putting it in the pan so it wouldn't ruin the meat.  The first few times the BBQ turned out pretty good, now I am having trouble maintaining a consistently good temperature.  I drilled some airholes in the charcoal pan, and even put a grate in it to put the charcoal on to give it some room to breathe and the temp still stays low.  When I try to add coals to bring the temp up then it gets too hot.  What can I do?


Cured the smoker?!  I bought mine second-hand.  I hope they did that :/

I guess it's too late now.  I've been using it a few times now already.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like you're really enjoying smoking BBQ. I have the Smoke-N-Grill but

didn't have too much trouble with the temp consistency. I don't use match light

though, never have.

I just kept trying different things to hone in on dead accurate temp control. Sand

in the second pan instead of water, did the mods  etc.

I upgraded to the Char-Broil Deluxe, got it on sale at Wally World. I haven't used it

yet but plan to this weekend.

Don't give up, the food tastes just too damn good to not smoke it.

All the best...James


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

If it's been used a few times. It's cured. Carry on.


----------



## figjam (Jul 22, 2011)

Kevin Bradford said:


> OK, I am new to smoking and decided to get a Brinkmann Smoke'N Grill mainly because I am on a budget and needed to get something cheap (not to mention I just really don't know what is good), and now I am having trouble.  I cured the smoker like the manual says.  I did use Matchlight charcoal but I started it in a chimney starter before putting it in the pan so it wouldn't ruin the meat.  The first few times the BBQ turned out pretty good, now I am having trouble maintaining a consistently good temperature.  I drilled some airholes in the charcoal pan, and even put a grate in it to put the charcoal on to give it some room to breathe and the temp still stays low.  When I try to add coals to bring the temp up then it gets too hot.  What can I do?




How much lit coals are you putting on to start?


----------



## figjam (Jul 22, 2011)

Doh ... didn't realize the OP was so long ago.


----------

